# Climate control fan amp



## oldsmarflorida (Jun 8, 2009)

2000 nissan maxima se

Someone must know where I can buy one of these. Not sure if this is what its called but it sits next to the blower behind the glove box. let me know soon its hot in Florida.

trust me we've been searching for the right post and have found several. But from what we've gathered, on the manual air control maximas its called the blower resistor, and on the climate control versions (ours) its called the blower amplifier. Where the heck can I get this, I've spents hours upon hours looking, and I've bought entire cars worth of parts before, all the way down to the piston, but can't get ahold of this thing.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I do not have one here for you, but I'm sure the dealer could get it for you.I can't imagine that it would cost all that much.


----------

